# What do banks and airlines have in common?



## CHamilton (Jan 19, 2016)

They both merge like crazy. This article is only a year old, and it's already out of date.

Timeline: Major U.S. Airline Merger Activity, 1950-2015


----------



## jis (Jan 20, 2016)

The railroads have that in common with banks and airlines too


----------

